# Góc thư giãn > Video clip hay >  Video review Remáy khoan từ MDS32 bản đẹp

## ngochieu5522

Video review và chạy thử máy khoan từ MDS132 thương hiệu Magbroach - Anh Quốc. MDS132 là loại máy khoan từ đế xoay, 4 cấp tốc độ bánh răng, khoan bằng mũi khoan từ max Ø100mm và khoan bằng mũi khoan xoắn max Ø32mm, động cơ 1700W, côn số 3, tự động làm mát, sản xuất theo tiêu chẩn máy khoan từ châu âu, thích hợp để khoan cắt lỗ lớn, số lượng nhiều.

----------

